# Best wood type for oven box



## Mike789 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm building the kitchen cabinets for our remodel. I have all the upper cabinets complete, and I'm preparing to start on the lower cabinets. We're going to use an in-wall oven (instead of your standard slide-in), with a cooktop above it for a nicer look.

I've already gotten all the specs down, save for one: I'm wondering if, because an oven gets so hot, I should use a different type of wood than I'm using for the rest of the cabinets. I made the upper cabinets with 3/4" pine plywood, faced with pine; and I was planning on making the lowers with the same plywood, but faced with something harder (because of the increased possible damage/higher use it'll get). But because the oven gets so hot, I'm wondering if I shouldn't make the box for the oven out of something other than plywood.

Anyone have any input on this? Plywood…or what? Would the plywood be fine for the heat coming out of the oven, or should I play it safe and go with something harder, like oak?

Thanks so much.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

The built-in's I've seen (like my Sisters) are surrounded by the same material as the rest of the cabinets. The oven should be pretty well insulated. The sides should get warm (~100-120deg F), but not really hot (over 140Deg F, which is usually the point where you can't keep you hand on it).

My kitchen, with a regular slide in stove/oven combo has cabinets butted up against each side, and those cabinet sides are your basic particle board with a picture of wood glued to it construction.

I would think plywood would work fine.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I built my lower kitchen cabinets out of melamine and have the sides within 1/2 inch of the sides of the gas stove and have not had any problems in 15 years of use.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got a double oven that's in a cabinet box I constructed myself. I used 3/4" birch plywood for the box and 3/4" poplar for the faceframe. I painted it on the exterior of the box and on the interior of the storage areas above and below the ovens. I did not paint the interior of the oven cavity. I used latex paint, the one designated for kitchen service. I have not had any problems with the installation and it's been in place for over ten years.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## DustyRich (Jan 20, 2012)

A good cabinet grade plywood will be fine. Just make sure there is some air space between the oven and plywood on the sides and top. Go by the oven manufacturer's specs and you should have no problems. Make sure the runners that the oven will rest on are securely attached, esp. if using a double oven or oven/mcrowave combo as they can be very heavy.


----------

